# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Taxi Nội Bài Airport Service, Taxi Nội Bài Chuyên

## taxinoibaiservice

*TAXI NỘI BÀI
*

- Liên hệ : *(04)668.733.68* Để đáp ứng được nhu cầu đi lại của quý khách trên tuyến đường  *Hà Nội - Nội Bài - Hà Nội.*Chúng Tôi đang Cung cấp Dịch vụ *Taxi Sân Bay Nội Bài* , Đón tiễn Trọn Gói Giá rẻ chuyên tuyến *Nội Bài*.Với đội ngũ lái xe chuyên nghiệp ,thân thiện , nhiệt tình hy vọng sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách.

- Đặc Biệt Chúng tôi có *Biển Đón* Tuyến Nội Bài về Trung Tâm Hà Nội. 300.000đ Trọn gói 7h00-19h00



- Chúng tôi đang hướng tới dịch vụ vàng và với ba tiêu chí, (*Nhanh Chóng, An Toàn, Đúng Hẹn)*. Rất Vui được Phục vụ quý khách.

- Dịch vụ *Taxi Đón Tiễn Sân Bay Nội Bài* Của chúng tôi, *Taxi Nội Bài* chúng tôi đã chuyên chở hàng trăng nghìn lượt khách hàng đi lại trên tuyến đường *Nội Bài* Này mỗi Năm, Hy vọng quý khách sẽ là khách hàng tiếp theo của *Taxi Nội Bài*chúng tôi.

- Quý khách đặt xe vui lòng cung cấp cho chúng tôi (*địa chỉ, họ tên,loại xe, và thời gian cần xe)*.
** Chuyên Đón Tiễn Tuyến Hà Nội → Nội Bài → Hà Nội.*

** Taxi tiễn,  Chiều từ Hà Nội → Sân Bay Nội Bài:

– 200.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 250.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Hoàn Kiếm….)*

*– 200.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ  – 250.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Tây Hồ, Ba Đình Cầu Giấy….)
– 250.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 280.000đ taxi 7 chỗ( Quận Hai Bà trưng, Đống Đa,Từ liêm,Thanh Xuân,…)
– 300.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 350.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Hoàng Mai,Thanh Trì, Hà Đông…)

*  Taxi Đón Chiều từ Sân Bay Nội Bài → Hà Nội:

- 300.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 330.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Hoàn Kiếm….)*

*- 300.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 330.000đ taxi 7 chỗ ( Quận Tây Hồ,  Ba Đình,Cầu Giấy….
- 330.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 350.000đ taxi 7 chỗ (Quận Hai Bà trưng,Đống Đa, Từ Liêm…)
- 350.000đ/lượt taxi 4 chỗ – 370.000 đ taxi 7 chỗ(Quận  Thanh xuân,Hoàng Mai, Hà Đông,…)

* Taxi Đón tiễn Nội Bài hai chiều (Hà Nội → Sân bay Nội  Bài → Hà Nội)

- 480.000đ/ 2 chiều 4 chỗ – 530.Xe 7 chỗ về ( Quận Hoàn Kiếm….)*

- 500.000đ/2 chiều 4 chỗ-550 xe 7 chỗ  về ( Quận Tây Hồ,Ba đình, Cầu Giấy)
- 530.000đ/lượt 4 chỗ – 570.000đ xe 7 chỗ (Quận Hai Bà trưng,Đống Đa ,…)
- 550.000đ/lượt  xe 4 chỗ – 600.000đ xe 7 chỗ (Quận Hoàng Mai, thanh xuân,Hà Đông…)
- Chúng tôi tự tin khẳng định,  đến với hãng  *Taxi Nội Bài Service ,* quý khách sẽ cảm thấy thật thoải mái khi sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi. – Chúng tôi luôn trân trọng đón nhận mọi ý kiến đóng góp của quý khách hàng để dịch vụ mà chúng tôi đang triển khai ngày càng hoàn thiện thêm. Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.
** Lưu ý:*

- Giá chưa bao gồn đón thêm điểm và chờ đợi , di chuyển đón điểm thêm 10.000đ / km .liên hệ điều hành để có thêm thông tin chi tiết .
- Khi đặt xe quý khách vui lòng cho chúng tôi biết thông tin: ( *Họ tên,địa chỉ, số điện thoại liên lạc ,loại xe và nơi mà quý khách cần đến)*.
*- Tiếp Nhận Yêu Cầu:
*
*- Tổng Đài:04.668.733.68*** Giá Xe Đã Bao Gồm:*
- Xăng xe Với Lái Xe,Chi phí xăng dầu ,bến bãi, thuế VAT,vé cầu đường
- Khoảng cách từ trung tâm thành phố Hà Nội đến sân bay Nội Bài là 32km.
* _Đặc biệt, Tuyến Nội Bài – Hà Nội, lái xe của chúng tôi sẽ có Biển đón quý khách với thông tin theo yêu cầu._
-Chúng tôi cam kết sẽ mang đến khách hàng dịch vụ thuận tiện và thoải mái nhất. Chúng tôi luôn trân trọng mọi ý kiến đóng góp của quý khách để dịch vụ của chúng tôi ngày một hoàn thiện hơn.
-Chúng tôi tự tin khẳng định, đến với hãng  *Taxi Nội Bài* , quý khách sẽ cảm thấy thật thoải mái khi sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi. Chúng tôi luôn trân trọng đón nhận mọi ý kiến đóng góp của quý khách hàng để dịch vụ mà chúng tôi đang triển khai ngày càng hoàn thiện thêm.
- Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.
*Taxi Nội Bài* Của Chúng Tôi Chỉ Cách Quý Khách một Cuộc gọi : *(04)668.733.68*

----------


## n_erudite

Cảm ơn đã giới thiệu các dịch vụ

----------

